# أريد تركيب مكيف سبليت وهذه المعلومات وأريد نصيحتكم



## حكم القوي (6 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
بداية أريد أن أهنئكم على هذا المنتدى الرائع جدا،، كم أسعدني معرفة وجود منتدى يهتم بالهندسة وبالعلوم،، فهذا مانريده حاليا حتى تستطيع أمتنا النهوض والاعتماد على نفسها،، بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه،،
ثانيا،،
كما ذكرت في العنوان أنا أرغب في تركيب مكيف سبليت،، ولكنني أجهلالحجم المناسب لغرفتي،، وأبعادها هي 4*5.5*3
فما هو المكيف المناب لغرفتي علما بأنها مغلقة معظم الوقت وتقع في الجهة الغربية للبيت أي أن الشمس لا تشرق جهة غرفتي،،
وماهي أفضل مكيفات السبليتــ،،
وجزاكم الله خيراـــ
*​


----------



## وسيم اللامي (7 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز في هذه الحالة تستطيع تركيب مكيف بالحجم 24000btu اي 2 طن تبريد


----------



## حكم القوي (7 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم وعملكم


----------



## شيخ الحارة (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم إذا كنت في الدور الأخير أي ليس فوقك
ادوار أخرى يمكنك أن تستخدم وحدة بسعة 24000 و.ح.ب/س كما ذكر لك الأخ وسيم
أما إذا كان فوقك أدوار أخرى فيمكنك استخدام سعة 18000 و ستكون كافية بإذن الله .
بخصوص الأنواع أرى أن lg هو الأقل في الأعطال و الأجود .


----------



## عبدالكريم العراقي (7 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز يمكنك تركييب سبلت 2 طن سوف يكون كافي لتبريد الغرفة كما ان هذه السعة تسمح لضاغط السبلت بالسيطرة على الحمل الحراري والتوقف عن العمل فترة للاستراحة وانصحك بنوع جنرال فهي عملية وقليلة الاعطال


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم انصحك بتركيب سبلت 2طن نوع ال جي 
واذا موجود نوع رمزه النهائي kl2 يكون افضل 
مع التقدير


----------



## حكم القوي (8 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وبيض وجوهكم دنيا وآخرةــ


----------



## حكم القوي (24 أغسطس 2009)

عبدالكريم العراقي قال:


> اخي العزيز يمكنك تركييب سبلت 2 طن سوف يكون كافي لتبريد الغرفة كما ان هذه السعة تسمح لضاغط السبلت بالسيطرة على الحمل الحراري والتوقف عن العمل فترة للاستراحة وانصحك بنوع جنرال فهي عملية وقليلة الاعطال



جزاك الله خيرا ولكن أي جنرال تقصد؟
لأنني وجدت 3 أنواع وهي
سوبر جنرال






او جنرال





وأخيرا جنرال الكتريك


----------



## حكم القوي (24 أغسطس 2009)

badran mohammed قال:


> اخي الكريم انصحك بتركيب سبلت 2طن نوع ال جي
> واذا موجود نوع رمزه النهائي kl2 يكون افضل
> مع التقدير



بصراحة شاهدت مكيفات ال جي في بيت أقاربي،،
والاثنان كانا يصدران صوتا مزعجا،، فهل هذا شيء منتشر بين مكيفات ال جي؟


----------



## حكم القوي (24 أغسطس 2009)

للرفع رفع الله قدركم


----------



## على الشاعر (24 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزى ,,,,

يمكنك تركيب جهاز 2.25 حصان كفاية ان شاء الله ,,,

افضل الانواع كاريير __ شارب ___ lg

اختار لك شارب ,,,

هذا والله الموفق ,,,


----------



## حكم القوي (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك،،
في انتظار باقي الآراء


----------



## حكم القوي (25 أغسطس 2009)

في الانتظار

في الانتظار

في الانتظار


----------



## Magdy Mergawy (26 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ..........*​


----------



## برنس العرب (26 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريم أنا أنصحك بتركيب مكيف 24000 أي 2 طن وبالنسبة للنوعية انا بنصحك بسامسونج


----------



## ظماي انت (27 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم كما تفضلو الاخوان بتقدير السعه للتبريد لغرفتك هي 24.000 وحدة 

و المكيف اللي انصحك فيه اذا كنت بالسعودية هو مكيف جنرال و وكيلة شركة الزقزوق للاجهزة المنزلية و انصحك فيها لانه لا قدر الله مستقبلا حبيت تسوي صيانة صيانتهم قوية و ممتازة و اسأل مجرب 

تقبل مروري


----------



## bakatheer (16 مايو 2010)

الشكر على تفهمكم طلبي هذى


----------



## نظم الربيع للتكييف (3 فبراير 2011)

*مكيفات من الصين باسعار مغريه نوعيات مشهوره من مصانع عريقه*

السلام عليكم
نبيع مكيفات سبلت صينى نوع ممتاز اسعار ممتازه اسعار تبدا من 1150 ريال لحجم 18000 وحده من الصين ماركات مشهوره وكذلك 24000 وحده 1350 ريال .
حيث انك تعلم ان سعر المكيف السبلت الثماني عشر وحده في الصين يباع في الاسواق الصينه بسعر يبدا من 800 ريال الي 1200 ريال مع التركيب حسب شهرة الشركه ولكن هنا الموردين هم الذين يرفعون السعر .
ولكن اليوم يمكنك ان تستورد من الصين بسعر الصين معنا حتى ولو كان مكيف واحد نطلبه لك مع الكونتيرات التي نطلبها .
الرجاء الاتصال بنا 4452345 الرياض جوال 0565822284
شاكر لكم

ويسرنا أن نقدم لكم عروضنا المميزة لسنة 2011 للمكيفات الموجوده لدينا في السعودية وهي :
مكيفات الاسبلت :
1 – مكيف سبلت 12الف وحده ( 1250 ريال )
2 – مكيف سبلت 18الف وحده ( 1550 ريال )
3 – مكيف سبلت 24الف وحده ( 1850ريال )
4 – مكيف سبلت 30الف وحده ( 2400ريال )
5 – مكيف سبلت 36الف وحده( 3100 ريال)
كمبرسر ياباني - تركيب مجانا 
----------------------------------------------------------------
لدينا عروض خاصه للشركات والمجمعات السكنية والشقق المفروشه والمستشفيات والمستوصفات والمساجد والمدارس هو :
العرض الاول : اشتر 100 مكيف و احصل على 15 شاشه ال سي دي 32 بوصة مجانا . ( التركيب مجانا ) وهذا العرض يفيد للشقق المفروشه والمجمعات السكنية والمهتمين .
العرض الثاني : اشتر 100 مكيف واحصل على 15 تذكره دوليه مجانا وهذا العرض يفيد الشركات والمجمعات السكنيه والمهتمين . ( التركيب مجانا ) .

لدينا جميع انواع المكيفات الشباك والدولابي والكست والمركزي والتشيلير بأسعار منافسه .

موزعين معتمدين لاشهر ماركات المكيفات : ال جي - فوجي - سانيو - قري - دايكن - جبسون - كارير وجميع شركات التكييف .

قسم الصيانه :
1- صيانة جميع انواع المكيفات 
2– تركيب والتمديد والتأسيس 
3- الصيانة الدوريه 
4- عقود سنوية . 
5 - لدينا افضل جهاز لتنظيف مكيف الاسبلت بالطريقه اليابانيه ليصبح مكيفك جديد دائما مع عمالتنا المهره .

قسم الجملة : اسعار خاصة للشركات والمجمعات السكنية والشقق المفروشه والمستشفيات والمستوصفات والمساجد والمدارس .

ضمان سنة المكيف و سبع سنوات الكمبروسير .
اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره ونورد من الصين وكوريا واليابان وامريكا وتايلاند حسب الطلب والمقاسات .
نوصل الى اى مكان في السعوديه 

نظم الربيع للتكييف
المعرض : حي الريان شارع احمد بن حنبل شرق مستشفي التأمينات مقابل البنك السعودي الهولندي
تلفون / 4912663 جوال / 0565822284


----------



## eng - mahmoud (3 فبراير 2011)

يا أخى الكريك انت محتاج جهاز تكييف قدرته 2.25 حصان 
وانا ارشيح ماركة شارب ​ 
المعلومة: ازى حددت ان الغرفة محتاجها جهاز تكييف قدرته 2.25 حصان 
كل 27 متر3=1حصان
وكل 8 م2=1حصان


----------



## mechanic power (5 فبراير 2011)

*امير الانتقام*

جهاز التكيف المستخدم 
سعة 2.25 حصان اى مايعادل 18000 وحدة حرارية بريطانية
لو انت فى الدور الاخير يكون سعة 3 حصان مايعادل 24000 وحدة حرارية بريطانية
ويفضل ان يكون تكيف اسبليت وحدتين هاى وول
ماركة كاريير لو فى مصر 
لو السعودية يكون ال جى lg 
صديقك امير الانتقام
[email protected]:6:


----------



## عمار(قيدار) (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااا على هذه المعلومات 
سؤال يرجى الرد عليه (المروحة الخارجية في المكيف سبيلت تعمل لمدة 20 ثانية فقط وتفصل عن العمل مع العلم ان الكمبراسور يبقى في حالة العمل ويفصل بعد فترة زمنية )ماهو العطل المحتمل


----------



## mustafatel (22 نوفمبر 2011)

Two Ton for what? he want to get some cold air not a freezer


----------



## أبو شرحبيل (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*أخي الكريم 1 طن (18000btu) كافي ان شاء الله *


----------



## جليل مكي (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الى الاخ عمار ان اكبر الاحتمالات لتوقف الفان الخارجية بعد مرور فترة قصيرة هو وجو عطل في الكابستر الكهربائي الخاص بها فقم بتبديله واربط الاسلاك الكهربائية للفان بشكل صحيح . لا تقم بازالة الكابستر القديم بل سجل معلوماته من حيث السعة بالمايكروفاراد وكذلك شكله وبعد الحصول عليه قم بفصل الاسلاك الكهربائية عن القديم واربطها بالجديد وبنفس الكيفية فان الربط الخاطيء يسبب مشاكل ايضا مع الشكر


----------

